# My Athens, Greece Trip (October/November, 2021)



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

@LEAFS FANATIC Great photos!! I've enjoyed looking through them 


Athens looks like a great time


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Athens, LEAFS; well done


----------

